# Columbia Flat Box question



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi guys. Long time lerker here. I mud one habitat house a year and now is the time. I have been on a quest since last year this time to get more productive on my mud jobs. Last year I bought a banjo and a corner flusher to speed up my taping. It helped a lot but the banjo got heavy since I only do one house per year.

This year I bought a super taper and finished taping the house in one day! this a vast improvement in technique. Now comes the mudding.

During the winter I bought used 8" and 10" Columbia flat boxes (on yuour advice) on ebay. I think I've got the idea on how to adjust them, but on the 8" box, the blade is not held tight in the brass blade bar. On the 10" box, the blade is held tight. I assume it must be held tight. How do I tighten up the blade bar? Vice? Plyers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Is it the blade that is loose, or the brass slot it sits in? 

If it's the blade, pop it out of the brass slot, and it should have a slight curve or as I do mine, a slight 'S' shape. When placed back into the brass slot the bend(s) act like a spring and the tension keeps it in place and tight.

If it's the brass slot that is loose, make sure that all of the screws that hold the tabs on the front of slot are tight. Othere than that, there isn't much to the flat boxes. Cheers and enjoy them! 

BTW, I hope you have a pump!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PaRiggins said:


> Hi guys. Long time lerker here. I mud one habitat house a year and now is the time. I have been on a quest since last year this time to get more productive on my mud jobs. Last year I bought a banjo and a corner flusher to speed up my taping. It helped a lot but the banjo got heavy since I only do one house per year.
> 
> This year I bought a super taper and finished taping the house in one day! this a vast improvement in technique. Now comes the mudding.
> 
> ...


to add to this thread........Fr8train is right with the blade coming out so.....

slide the blade into the slot, lubricate up the track (wd-40 or what ever) hold the box up on end, make sure the little adjusting screws are advanced back. force it in as far as you can buy hand, then the last 3 or 4 inches, tap it in with a hammer.......but !!!! hold a piece oh wood or something while tapping it with a hammer so you don't wreck the blades end

You should not try to force it in head on or ram it in, if you can do that, odds are it will just pop out again. Thats why you put a slight bend in them like fr8train said.

sorta like this \________
...................................\ but at a 10 degree bend or so


----------



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

I'll try the bend. Yes, I bought a new pump. I didn't want to take the chance on a used one.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Pretty much what 2buck said---the blade will flatten out overtime ,always use a sharp blade and after cleaning check the adjustments and blade-- once you are familiar with the tools its easier, nothing fu&k$ your day up more than tools not working properly,we all learned the hard way.no sight like this with pros giving tips ;there were plenty of times I was saying " I hate this efn thing and swear for about 3 hrs till I figured out a little patience is a godsend---good luck


----------



## PaRiggins (Jul 24, 2010)

It finally dawned on me. I've been thinking the bend in the blade should be in the same plane as the arc created to lay down mud. A comment somewhere about an S bend had me completly stumped. How could you lay down a good layer of mud using a blade with an S shape?! 

I just realized that the S bend was at 90 degrees to the arc of the blade for laying down mud (duh!). It is used just to put tension on blade and hold it in place. It seems so simple now. Thanks guys for being patient with me. and thanks for helping a non professional.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PaRiggins said:


> It finally dawned on me. I've been thinking the bend in the blade should be in the same plane as the arc created to lay down mud. A comment somewhere about an S bend had me completly stumped. How could you lay down a good layer of mud using a blade with an S shape?!
> 
> I just realized that the S bend was at 90 degrees to the arc of the blade for laying down mud (duh!). It is used just to put tension on blade and hold it in place. It seems so simple now. Thanks guys for being patient with me. and thanks for helping a non professional.


Glad to hear it, now Smis or Fr8train don't half to take pictures for you, they can continue to enjoy their Sunday beers :yes::jester:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Glad to hear it, now Smis or Fr8train don't half to take pictures for you, they can continue to enjoy their Sunday beers :yes::jester:


No beers for me my son was born. On the 29 of July. So just spending my time off feeding sleeping. And changing dipars..ill put up his pic.there is a long story to go with it.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> No beers for me my son was born. On the 29 of July. So just spending my time off feeding sleeping. And changing dipars..ill put up his pic.there is a long story to go with it.


Holy, I'm not sure if I missed you announcing that, but if I did, Then congratulations . One little Smisnerjr, who will be telling dad how things should be done one day:thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Holy, I'm not sure if I missed you announcing that, but if I did, Then congratulations . One little Smisnerjr, who will be telling dad how things should be done one day:thumbup:


Dident. Post it yet....look for a thread later.there is a story to tell...thanks..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

smisner50s said:


> Dident. Post it yet....look for a thread later.there is a story to tell...thanks..


 Congrats dude !!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Congrats dude !!!!!!:thumbup:


:thumbupitto,hope the story is good, not that the old lady left or something?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

DSJOHN said:


> :thumbupitto,hope the story is good, not that the old lady left or something?


 Oh yeah,, like thats not good too!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------

